# Privet bush



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Can goats eat this? I have a couple I would like to remove. I would only give a little at a time if its safe.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

My goats eat what they can reach on my privet hedge. Does not seem to bother them.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe a mouthful or two is okay but it is listed as toxic to goats on many sites so I would not feed it to them at all.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

ortiz1232 said:


> My goats eat what they can reach on my privet hedge. Does not seem to bother them.


I know this thread is alittle old but my goats love privet hedge and I will feed it too them when they cant reach it anymore....BUT it is now on bloom with the little white bead looking things....does your goats still eat it and do well with it?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If it is listed as poisonous to goats I would stop feeding it completely.... too much will most likely cause some problems....


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

This is the first I've heard privet was toxic. Privet is probably 70% of my goats diet. My cows love it too. They all prefer it over everything except feed. Even the babies love it.
JanetM- Our privet is blooming right now and they eat it just as well and are doing great on it.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

We live in Georgia and our goats consume Privet as though they had not eaten in days. Even now, while they are in bloom, our goats still eat them voraciously. With our goats Privet is #1 for food, Oak leaves and acorns come in second place and everything else comes in third. If we do not have grain and I want the goats to come, I can cut down a branch of Privet and the goats will run to me.


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

HummingbirdMeadowGoats said:


> I can cut down a branch of Privet and the goats will run to me.


Same here and when mine hear me fire up the chain saw they come running.
I currently have my goats in an area of older privet with lots of trees up to 20' tall. As they clear out the lower stuff, I'm slowing cutting down the taller stuff. They've learned to watch out for the falling trees.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

bama7x57 said:


> They all prefer it over everything except feed.
> JanetM- Our privet is blooming right now and they eat it just as well and are doing great on it.


Thank you for the responses...I have been picking the limbs that don't have the blooms prior to this post...but not anymore  Unfortunately our yard doesn't have any privet I go into the woods behind our fence and cut it down for out goatie goats...and as soon as they see me with the clippers they start yelling for their treats. They are such fun and so sweet!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Privet does not seem to be toxic to goats; however, *if you are drinking their milk, it is poisonous for you*. I once got mild privet poisoning from drinking the milk, so I cut down most of the privets on our place.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoatFarm (Dec 3, 2014)

My goats eat privet all the time and they love it. Other than Bermuda Hay and Grain, that is probably 75% of their forage. I'm just getting mine bred and I've never milked a goat, so that is really helpful MilkMaid. Thanks


----------

